# Problem with Tivo HR10-250



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

I have two of these Tivo units that I took offline 6-8 months ago. So they have not been hooked up to sat in that time. I have them hooked up to a DVD Recorder, and have been gradually recording the saved items from them to DVD.

The other day I noticed that the power light was out on one of them. I did some troubleshooting on it. I tried plugging it into a different plug. I switched power cords on the 2 machines to rule out the cord being a problem. The unit will not power up.

As I still have things on there that I want to save, what can I do? Can I put that HD in the other machine or are they machine specific like the DTV HR's? Are there any other known issues with these units relating to power? Do they have power supplies like computers?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Todd


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All of the recordings are encrypted and tied to the specific receiver; the data is useless in any other receiver. Yes, they do have a power supply, and just like computers, the power supplies do die (3rd most common failure mode, I'd say). They are replacable if you can find one.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks. I guess that is what I will look at next.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can a variety of Tivo parts from http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, I was looking there. They want $69 for a new power supply. I think I'm gonna try swapping the p.s. from the other unit first to see if that is truly the problem. Then I can order a replacement if I want.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

That was the problem. I put the power supply from the other machine in the dead one and it fired right up. I think I'm going to get the shows off of them and finally retire these two.


----------

